# Dixie Von Moyer Haus *Pic Heavy*



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

SHES JUST PERFECT!








CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

So adorable! When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awe! Cuteness overload.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Don't cha love it!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!!!

When is the big day???


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

Ahhhh, 2 weeks from today!!! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

no more words


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

sweetness overload!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

She is so cute, congrats on your newest adddition


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's too cute for words!!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

TY Everyone! We all love her sooooo much.... But this whole having to wait and wait and wait etc. - STINKS!!! lol
















I have a double in that set of pics, here is the one I meant to put there. 

*Dixie's first taste of venison!*(she LOVED it)


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

And one that i cropped


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*39 Days Old(and looking so mature, she must have put on her big girl panties on...)*


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

shes adorable!!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

